# Cambridge research labs and omega meds review



## andew10102

anyone used these labs please? 
I've used Cambridge dbol and test and deca...all seem legitimate. 
omega I've used the test depo and was pip free and very smooth and the max gain mix they do with tren EQ and test...don't recommend that...may have been the affects of EQ but I felt like crap. 

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Phatmax

I've used the omega test depo and was pip free and blood work was good 👍


----------



## Todai

Cambridge ? I thought they were dead in the water years ago. Didn’t know anyone actually stocked them still. Years ago they went to shit.


----------



## andew10102

Todai said:


> Cambridge ? I thought they were dead in the water years ago. Didn’t know anyone actually stocked them still. Years ago they went to shit.


I've read the past reviews, I guess someone jumped on the name, good quality packaging. oils and orals are as you would expect.


----------



## Todai

andew10102 said:


> I've read the past reviews, I guess someone jumped on the name, good quality packaging. oils and orals are as you would expect.


if that’s the case, why you asking us if it’s good when you already have the answer…


----------



## andew10102

Todai said:


> if that’s the case, why you asking us if it’s good when you already have the answer…


because I've not seen anyone speak of them in a few


----------



## Todai

andew10102 said:


> because I've not seen anyone speak of them in a few


Well previously. They where shit so I’ll say they’re shit now. and if someone’s jumping on the band wagon of a brand that was shit before then they’re stupid. I’m sure the new owner could google name generator a new name atleast 😂


----------



## andew10102

Todai said:


> Well previously. They where shit so I’ll say they’re shit now. and if someone’s jumping on the band wagon of a brand that was shit before then they’re stupid. I’m sure the new owner could google name generator a new name atleast 😂


nice attitude, take care.


----------



## Todai

andew10102 said:


> nice attitude, take care.


You seem very defensive on the brand mate. You asked me, I said it was shit. You then told me it was good … I reiterated it was previously shit and using a shit brands name is a stupid idea. Like calling your child jimmy savile…

if you don’t want opinions saying it’s a poor brand then why post? If you’re just in here to sell some gear be less obvious about your narrative. Perhaps set up a new account and try again in a month.

take care.


----------



## andew10102

Todai said:


> You seem very defensive on the brand mate. You asked me, I said it was shit. You then told me it was good … I reiterated it was previously shit and using a shit brands name is a stupid idea. Like calling your child jimmy savile…
> 
> if you don’t want opinions saying it’s a poor brand then why post? If you’re just in here to sell some gear be less obvious about your narrative. Perhaps set up a new account and try again in a month.
> 
> take care.


I could care less about the brand, what brands are it right now? hilma seems ok but there past is basically the same


----------



## andew10102

Todai said:


> You seem very defensive on the brand mate. You asked me, I said it was shit. You then told me it was good … I reiterated it was previously shit and using a shit brands name is a stupid idea. Like calling your child jimmy savile…
> 
> if you don’t want opinions saying it’s a poor brand then why post? If you’re just in here to sell some gear be less obvious about your narrative. Perhaps set up a new account and try again in a month.
> 
> take care.


and I'm not here to sell... quite the opposite


----------



## js77

Todai said:


> if that’s the case, why you asking us if it’s good when you already have the answer…


Have you not checked your DM for a price list?


----------



## js77

andew10102 said:


> I've read the past reviews, I guess someone jumped on the name, good quality packaging. oils and orals are as you would expect.


Not sure why anyone would jump on the Cambridge name. It had a shocking rep.


----------



## 132814

andew10102 said:


> I've read the past reviews, I guess someone jumped on the name, good quality packaging. oils and orals are as you would expect.


You’ve answered your own question.


----------



## andew10102

if anyone has good UK brands/sources if possible on here I'd appreciate it. I'm not new to this, been out of the game for years and stepping in just for better health as I age.


----------



## BigPinkShrimp

andew10102 said:


> if anyone has good UK brands/sources if possible on here I'd appreciate it. I'm not new to this, been out of the game for years and stepping in just for better health as I age.


I’ve always heard good things about Cambridge Labs, you should use them


----------

